# Sad Shit Megathread [NSFW ALLOWED]



## randomguy1235 (May 23, 2020)

Post sad images, videos, etc. I'll start.












Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 5875 (May 23, 2020)

pure suicide fuel


----------



## Deleted member 5683 (May 23, 2020)

Someone post the pic of Brendio's tits


----------



## MogsMe (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 23, 2020)

degenthread
degenthread 
degenthread 
degenthread


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 23, 2020)

LayDownAndCope said:


>


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (May 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (May 23, 2020)

suicidefuel for him tbh


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (May 23, 2020)

The fucking jbw ones make my blood boil


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 23, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> The fucking jbw ones make my blood boil


Race Traitors are a disgrace.


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (May 23, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Race Traitors are a disgrace.
> View attachment 422993
> View attachment 422994
> View attachment 422995
> ...


I hope they all get murdered


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4671 (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5694 (May 23, 2020)

alexjones said:


> View attachment 422973
> 
> suicidefuel for him tbh


Nigga looks like he’s about to pop like a water balloon


----------



## Ritalincel (May 23, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> View attachment 423009
> View attachment 423010


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 23, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 422972


degenthread


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 23, 2020)




----------



## balding17yomanletcel (May 23, 2020)

many men


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 23, 2020)




----------



## MogsMe (May 23, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 423020


Based


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## honky (May 23, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Race Traitors are a disgrace.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 23, 2020)

sad shit, man.


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (May 23, 2020)

ChoSeungHui said:


> sad shit, man.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (May 23, 2020)

ritalincuckold


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (May 24, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 4804 (May 24, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 423017


Whats the music ?


----------



## Roping Subhuman (May 24, 2020)

JBW one is so fucked, the girl who hugs that guy isn't even full random gook she's a famous hapa model from China and she promised that Asian guy a date or something of that kind but less than 1 second later she cucked him.


----------



## Danish_Retard (May 24, 2020)

me tbh








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (May 24, 2020)

Roping Subhuman said:


> JBW one is so fucked, the girl who hugs that guy isn't even full random good she's a famous model from China and she promised that Asian guy a date or something of that kind but less than 1 second later she cucked him.


ded srs??? jbw is brutal 4 ethnics


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 24, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 423020


To this day I wonder if alt rightists genuinelly care about the well being of fetuses, or if they only use it as an excuse to limit women's freedom.

It's not like they are human-friendly in general.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (May 24, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> ded srs??? jbw is brutal 4 ethnics



Yes it's all true.


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (May 24, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Post sad images, videos, etc. I'll start.
> View attachment 422893
> View attachment 422894
> 
> ...


what is the context of the video where Hitler talks about people dying of asphyxiation?


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 24, 2020)

good thread
bump


----------



## SMVbender (May 24, 2020)

half of these are sad shit for ricecels and whitecels

idc about them tbh


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 24, 2020)

SayNoToRotting said:


> To this day I wonder if alt rightists genuinelly care about the well being of fetuses, or if they only use it as an excuse to limit women's freedom.
> 
> It's not like they are human-friendly in general.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 24, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 423679


Do black SJWs even exist?

Blacks in America appear to be exclusively low- lower middle class people who are alt right when it comes to any issue other than race, if politically engaged at all.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6113 (Jun 30, 2020)

Last one pisses me off the most.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 30, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 482277


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 8, 2020)

We will never get this Cyberpunk 2077 instead we get Trannypunk 2077




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jul 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Nisse (Jul 9, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> View attachment 423367


People in public toilets:


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 9, 2020)

https://www.artstation.com/artwork/YaXBWq


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jul 9, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 423037


That actually made me shed a tear.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jul 9, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 482278


god, this one hits hard. Walking through whiterun at the middle of the night was one of the most peaceful things I've probably ever experienced. The music sets in, the ambience is low and the only ones out are guards.


----------



## EktoPlasma (Jul 9, 2020)

Sad shit, man.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 13, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 511327


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 13, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 512753


degenthread


----------



## Tony (Jul 13, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> degenthread


up torbro


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 18, 2020)

Anonymous 07/19/20(Sun)05:00:19 No.299886658▶
tfw lost my old loli vampire save in skyrim so i have to start a new one


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 20, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jul 21, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> degenthread
> degenthread
> degenthread
> degenthread


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jul 21, 2020)

Removeddit







removeddit.com







BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 422972


----------



## AloneInDarkness (Jul 21, 2020)

I feel no different after viewing this thread then I did an hour ago, juust the same apathetic sadness that stays with me all day long.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jul 21, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 422972




















uncensored


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 21, 2020)

File: 5d5c167a1a257299840f858a9(...).jpg (162 KB, 887x906)




Anonymous 07/21/20(Tue)10:43:28 No.14433564▶
>>14435141 >>14435540 >>14435549
Been missing these things lately. Does anybody have any suggestions for something that tastes similar?


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 10, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 482299


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 10, 2020)

BalkanPig said:


> View attachment 502056


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 10, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 482278


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 577656


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 15, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 19, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 589770


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 22, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 29, 2020)

https://incels.is/data/avatars/l/24/24293.jpg?1591563538
*Rheinkwell
Doppelkinncel
★*
JoinedJan 30, 2020Posts2,598Online28d 18h 16m
Yesterday at 10:34 PM

New
Add bookmark
#117
Nobody likes my avi

mogged again


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## godirl (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 9, 2020)

This is just depressing as fuk brb maybe gonna leave


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Sep 9, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 654831


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 31, 2020)

Gargantuan said:


> View attachment 773203


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6381 (Nov 1, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 775777


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Dec 6, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 853337


The saddest shit is that u havent roped yet


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 6, 2020)

View attachment 853339


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Dec 6, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 853339


I put on my headphones thinking it'd be moans.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 9, 2020)

zyrtec
Another brand of anti-depressant drug besides Prozac, basically what keeps me from beings uber-sad.
_If i didnt have my Zyrtec, my life would be lame =/_
by Depressed March 05, 2004


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 15, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (May 5, 2021)

fucking brutal, if I was him I'd just leave


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 4, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 4, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 4, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 4, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## chaddyboi66 (Dec 18, 2021)

Holy fuck this thread is brutal. 

Every post is legit more Suifuel than @Serge's suicide server ever could've been tbh tbh.

Post more shit about Oneitis pill and about how She's probably getting fucked by Her bf rn while you rot on incel websites trying to convince yourself that you'll eventually ascend tomorrow or something. 

Post more about how you're really just coping when you keep telling yourself you'll eventually use all the looksmaxing knowledge here to ascend with your Oneitis and finally be happy, because you will never have this.

Post more about how She already forgot about you and moved on a long time ago, and everyday you spend thinking about Her is just another you spend counting down the rest of your miserable failed life. 

Stating the obvious- it's over and always has been because the game was rigged from the start.

Maybe this place will turn into Sanctioned suicide 2.0 or some shit.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## looksmaxxed (Dec 22, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1433467


boomers are pussies, they were probably spoiled by the greatest generation


----------



## looksmaxxed (Dec 22, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1428154


the only reason they're not releasing everything is because some of the cia operatives responsible are still alive and possible still working in the cia


----------



## Patient A (Mar 13, 2022)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1123308


holy shit that's so sad


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 18, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 4, 2022)

View attachment 1809269


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 5, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 5, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------

